
Things you should know as a PHP developer - AndrewDucker
http://werd.io/2014/things-you-should-know-as-a-php-developer
======
a3voices
PHP is possibly the best language for the server-side aspect of getting
projects from an idea to something tangible. Just my 2 cents.

